
Kevin Rose Joins Google - Business Insider - bedroomfireflys
http://www.businessinsider.com/kevin-rose-joins-google-2012-3
======
sidcool
Why does it have 3 points. It's stale news.

------
slosh
...

~~~
404error
I think OP might be a little late to the party

